# I took a 10 minute break



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2021)

Went down to the basement listening to I 105 out of Pa . Nothing but hiring commercials for industrial mechanics . machinists , mill rites etc . Gotta laugh . Where you plan on getting them ?


----------



## Meta Key (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't you have a whole herd of 'em down in your basement storage?



-MK


----------



## graham-xrf (Feb 10, 2021)

Is it maybe that so many of these skill working types were laid off at the first lockdown, and now the managers are finding the folk they need were forced to go on to other things, and wouldn't much care to return to a place that heaved them out anyway?

[ BTW - I can't do the 10 minutes kind anymore. Now they so easily stretch to double that, and there are times they distract into taking up the rest of the day! ]


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

2 companies advertise every 5 minutes .Graham Packaging and Berry Plastics . Both are bottle blowers and both supply McCormick's down here in Md . Berry and Graham both were here in Md and the closure of the Unilever/Sun products plant put a hurting on them . Guess they moved up to Pa. for cheaper labor .


----------



## brino (Feb 10, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> [ BTW - I can't do the 10 minutes kind anymore. Now they so easily stretch to double that, and there are times they distract into taking up the rest of the day! ]



I have had to stop visiting this site on my breaks.......an hour can fly by and I'm not fully caught up yet.
-brino


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 11, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> 2 companies advertise every 5 minutes .Graham Packaging and Berry Plastics . Both are bottle blowers and both supply McCormick's down here in Md . Berry and Graham both were here in Md and the closure of the Unilever/Sun products plant put a hurting on them . Guess they moved up to Pa. for cheaper labor .


They moved their plant to find cheaper labor, and now can't hire the people they need!  I love it.  That's what you get when bean
counters make the decisions.


----------

